# معلومات عن أخشاب الاثاث



## احمد محمد محمد م (22 يناير 2019)

بيانات مبسطة عن أخشاب الاثاث

رغم ان هناك مواد جديده لا حصر لها تدخل كل يوم في حياتنا كالبلاستيك والسيراميك والتنك والمواد الصناعية جميعها تستخدم اكثر من المواد الطبيعيه التقليديه كالحجارة والقرون والجلود الا ان الخشب لا يزال يحتل موقعا هاما وجزء من حياتنا اليومية

وما زالت شعبيته تنمو نتيجة جماله الطبيعي، كما ولمزاياه الفيزيائية المدهشه لتصنيع الاثاث والقطع الفنية منه، اجبر النجارون على تعلم سبل قياسه والتعرف على مزاياه المتعدده 
والخشب مادة جامدة صلبة تبقى تحت قلف الأشجار والشجيرات، وغير هذا من النباتات.

وقد أدَّت الخواصّ الطبيعية للخشب فضلا على ذلك تركيبه الكيميائي إلى جعله واحد من أكثر أهمية الموارد الطبيعية . ويُستخدم الخشب في آلاف السلع،

- ومنها أخشاب :

التشييد، العفش، الأدوات الرياضية، الآلات الموسيقيةت السكك ، الفحم النباتي و الورق

ويتكون الخشب من خلايا دقيقة، أنبوبية الشكل تكوِّن طبقات من النسيج الدائم بشأن ساق النبات وتتضمن جدران خلايا الخشب على ثلاث مواد رئيسية، هي السليلوز، والخشبين ونصف السليلوز.

- ويتضمن الخشب أيضا على مواد تُعرف باسم المستخلصات

ومنها الشحوم والصموغ والزيوت ومواد الصباغة

وتتشابه نسب السليلوز ونصف السليلوز والخشبين، والمستخلصات التي تتكوَّن منها الأخشاب تبعًا لعدم تشابه أشكال الخشب.

كما لا يتشابه التركيب الخلويّ للأخشاب طبقًا لعدم تشابه أشكال الخشب، إلا أن تلك التغيرات في تركيب مادة الخشب هي التي تجعل بعض أشكال الخشب ثقيلة وتجعل الأخرى خفيفة، وبعضها صلدًا، وبعضها الآخر يسيرًا، وبعضها لالون له وبعضها الآخر غنيًا بالألوان مثل:

الزان : لونه احمر مائل لاصفرار 
الماهوجنى : لونه بنى مائل للاحمرار 
الجوز: لونه بنى فاتح أو غامق 
البلوط: ابيض مائل للاصفرار 
أما القرو : لا يتشابه اللون باختلاف البيئة المزروع بها 
السويد : لونه ابيض يميل إلى الاصفرار 
الموسكى : لونه اصفر يميل إلى الاحمرار ويكثر به العقد 
العزيزى: لونه اصفر غامق مشوب الاحمرار

و الخشب ليس مادة متناسقه فالخشب الذي ينمو في الربيع اوهن واكثر مسامات الأمر الذي ينمو في الموسم الأتي الأمر الذي ينجم عنه تشكيل سلسلة من الحلقات بداية من ترتيب الجذع وحتى لحى الشجره ولحضور او عدم تواجد تلك الحلقات ، كما لشكلها واتجاهها نفوذ عظيم في النوعية الجماليه لقطعة الخشب، وهكذا لاستعمالاتها أيضاً.

كما ان هيكلية الخشب لا تتشابه بين نوع واخر،فالخشب الغزير كشجر القيقب ، يتشكل من خلايا بجدران اسمك واخاديد مركزية اصغر مضاهاة مع الخشب اللين كالصنوبريات.

لذلك فالخشب الغزير اشد صلابة وقوة من الخشب اللين. وهو مفضل لتصنيع الاثاث ورصف الارضية التي تتعرض للصدمات والاحتكاك



- وعليه هناك نوعان أساسيان من الأخشاب:

الخشب اللين والخشب الصلب.

- وتشير تلك المسمَّيات إلى نوع الشجر الذي حصلنا على الخشب منه ولكنها لاتبيِّن صلادة الخشب ونحن نحصل على الخشب اللين من الأشجار المخروطية المعروفة باسم الصنوبر المخروطي والتي تتميَّز بأوراقها المدبَّبة مستدامة الخضرة.

- ومن أكثر أهمية الأخشاب اللينة المنتشرة أخشاب:

الصنوبر الأسكتلندي، الأرْز، اللاركس الأوروبي، أخشاب أمريكا التي بالشمال الحمراء وهي أخشابٌ يسهل اصدرُها ونحتها وثقبها.

لذلك، فهي مناسبة لأهداف التشييد

- ومن الممكن الاستحواذ على الخشب الصلد من الأشجار ذات الأوراق العريضة، وأغلب تلك الأشجار من النوع النفضي، أي أنها تنمو وتسقط أوراقها كلَّ خريف.

ومن أشهر الأخشاب الصلدة :

الدردار، الماهوجني، الكستناء، البلوط، وتلك كلها تضفي بنيتها الرمزية الفريدة والجميلة على العفش والمكاتب والألواح والأرضيات جمالاً ورونقًا

تصنف الأخشاب وفق مصدرها إلى

اخشاب أصليه: وهي الاخشاب المأخوذه من الاشجار مباشر

والاخشاب المركبة (الصانعة) وهي الاخشاب المصنعه من اخشاب متنوعه و نفايات اخشاب (نشارة خشب) مثل:

- الابلاكج: خشب رقائقى متعاكس الأنسجة ويبدأ من سمك 3مم ومن الممكن تغطيتة بقشرة

- الكونتر : سدائب ليست متلاصقة مغطاة من الوجهين بقشرة

- الالواح MDF : يتركب من الياف نباتية وسيلوزية مع إضافة راتنج ثم تكبس

- الفورمايكا

- الملامين

ونطلق على الاخشاب المستحدمة فى تصنيع الاثاث الاخشاب المعمارية وتشمل معظم أشكال الاخشاب الاصلية مثل خشب (الماهوجني و السنديان و البلوط) وتلك الانواع صالحة للغايةً لعمل الاثاث نتيجة ل صلابتها و قوتها وسهولة تشكيلها 
ويتحدد الشكل البنيوي للخشب وفق كيفية نَشره.

وهناك طريقتان لتقطيع الأخشاب هما

كيفية النشر المباشر 
- وكيفية النشر بالتربيع 
وعند أصدر الخشب بالأسلوب العادية المباشرة، نحصل على أنواعٍ بيضية ومنحنية، الشأن الذي يضيف إلى حُسن أشكالٍ من الأخشاب، مثل الأرْز والكرز والجوز.

أما النشر بأسلوب التربيع، فتعطي شكلاً مخطَّطًا.

وتكتسب أخشاب الماهوجَني والبلوط والجميز أشكالاً جميلة عندما يتم أصدرها بأسلوب التربيع تلك

- وهناك خشب شجر الزيتون وهو أفضل أشكال الأخشاب في النحت لاحتوائه على الزيت بداخه الأمر الذي يسهل عملية النحت لصناعة اشكالا رائعة لديكور منزلك كما تصلح كهدايا تذكرية

ويحدث تصنيف الاخشاب المستخدمة في تصنيع الاثاث وفق 
1 – قوة التحمل 
2 – المقاسات الختامية في أعقاب الصناعة 
3 – خلوه من الكسر 
4 – خلوه من العقد 
5 – المعالجة من البكتريا و الحشرات 
6 – التشابه


----------

